#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2012 Physical Reporting for Document Verification

## avinder_kaur

All candidates who have been allotted a seat by onle counseling will be required to physically report to anyone of the reporting centers (RCs) for documents verification, initial fee payment, to give option for upgradation of choices and to collect the provisional admission letter.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Rank Prediction - Expected ranks for AIEEE 2012 AIEEE 2012 Reporting to Allotted Institute AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps AIEEE 2012 Admisisons Flowchart | AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure Diagram AIEEE 2012 Admission to Allotted Institute | AIEEE 2012 Admisison

----------

